# what gear oil do you use



## jumps4 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just purchased a new lathe and gear head mill
they came from wholesale tool and the manuals are poor
they both say to use 10/40 non detergent oil in the gear boxes
I checked enco and their site said #68 hydraulic oil for their version of these machines
10/40 sounds light to me
but that may be to dissipate heat faster
my idea was to use synthetic gear oil like you would use in a manual transmission or differential
what do you guys suggest I have to get this chinese oil changed a few times before i use these machines and I dont want to cause problems 
my thinking is that these are probably not hardened gears so that may have something to do with this also
if any of you have had chinese machines for years of good heavy use let me know what you used
steve


----------



## jgedde (Aug 30, 2012)

Do not use motor oil!  It has detergents and dispersants in it.

ISO68 hydraulic fluid is correct. I tried hypoid gear oil in my RF45, but it foamed too much and I noticed the machine ran hotter. I've since gone back to ISO68.

The reason hydraulic fluid is used is that it contains no detergents of any kind. Thus, any wear particles (or casting process debris - like sand) aren't kept in suspension where they can reek havoc. Since, internally, these units use spur gears, the EP additives found in normal gear oil are unecessary.  



John


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 30, 2012)

ok 
i wasnt thinking about foaming, hydraulic resists foaming and being thinner is probably why it retains less heat.
you and enco agree and you have tried the gear oil with a poor result
motor oil just didnt sound right to me
thank you very much
steve


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 30, 2012)

You may want to stroll through your local TSC------ you would be surprized at what they carry in lubes.


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Jumps

I had a lathe very simular to that. There is one that shows pics in a thread now. Anyway, I had the lathe for yrs, bought new in 1984 or 85 , and run that lathe hard in my biz up untill a few yrs ago.

I used AW32 hydraulic oil, and syn gear oil on the end gearing. That lathe was sold to a friend that still feeds it the same diet of oil.

The lathe was bought new, and I didnt think it would last being the work load put on it, but gave great service for all the yrs, and abuse I put it through.

Your Mill, I cant say say, never had one like that.

10/40 oil, do you mean 10w40 engine oil, wouldnt use that on a machine tool. On another note, the gear oils used in rear ends, and manual trannys. The old Dino gear oil does foam up easy, the syn gear oil doesnt.


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 30, 2012)

I wasnt thinking about the lathe and mill using different fluids
I never looked up the lathe on enco just the mill
well there goes the price break on 5 gallons  to use with everything
I intend to change the oil a lot
I havent done anything with the new lathe yet but i need to warm it up and change the oil first ( i probably should take it apart and clean it out )

thank you
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 30, 2012)

i also need to look closer at the spindle housing I found a fill and drain on the front gear box but i didnt look at the spindle i'm not sure if it is running in oil also
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 30, 2012)

paul 
is your carriage feed just a half nut like this one, there is no geared feed
i'm wonder if i should order an extra halfnut just as a spare or did yours last
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 30, 2012)

gary thats a good idea they do have a large variety 
I was wondering where to go
thank you
steve


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 30, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> paul
> is your carriage feed just a half nut like this one, there is no geared feed
> i'm wonder if i should order an extra halfnut just as a spare or did yours last
> steve



I didnt notice that. In your case, you should order a spare half nut. Being that is the main screw for the carriage movement, I would keep a close eye on the wear. You might even want to do some reading, research on acetal nuts.
From what I have read about them, they wear very little, and are easy on the screw as well. Though you would have to buy the material, and roll yer own.


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 30, 2012)

after getting this lathe home i was a bit unhappy it was not the lathe i went in to purchase but with all my spending i cut back here. then i know there are a lot of lathes ( southbends atlas )built this way that have lasted a long time
but i am going to order spares maybe 2 sets if available  and if it makes me mad i'll cnc it   lol
steve


----------

